# Air fryer ( wanna be)



## Winterrider (Aug 17, 2019)

The wife got this cheaper air fryer from her friend who's daughter didn't use anymore. Thought I would try it out to see if it was just taking up shelf space or worth keeping. Had a couple walleye from the other day so decided to give them a whirl.
Seasoned up with some New Orleans Style ( very good if you haven't tried)










Turned out OK I guess. The top rack definitely got a little more done than the bottom.





Controller said 400°  18 mins,  I went an extra 5 min and seemed about right. Couple more experiments. Won't send it to Goodwill yet. Would certainly prefer either Bear's or Al's style fryers. Limited counter space is an issue for us if leaving out.


----------



## drdon (Aug 17, 2019)

Just like any individual grill or smoker. Once you figure its quirks you can make magic. Good score for now.
Don


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 17, 2019)

Looks pretty good from here.  I used that seasoning on some fresh caught catfish last weekend.  Good stuff.


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 17, 2019)

got to love walleye, looks good from here!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Aug 18, 2019)

Fish looks good to me.  
But that "air fryer"  looks like on of those old Nu Wave ovens.


----------



## DanMcG (Aug 18, 2019)

I like reheating fried fish, french fries and O ring in the air fryer, but haven't really cooked much in it.


----------



## bradger (Aug 18, 2019)

i wonder if you rotate the trays half way trough the cooking presses, i mention this because, i have a dehydrator it rec-amends doing this.


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 18, 2019)

bradger said:


> i wonder if you rotate the trays half way trough the cooking presses, i mention this because, i have a dehydrator it rec-amends doing this.



Can't really rotate trays. One has permanent extension legs on it to raise. Would have to rotate food
from tray to tray. Would be PITA


drdon said:


> Just like any individual grill or smoker. Once you figure its quirks you can make magic. Good score for now.
> Don


Thanks for the like.


smokerjim said:


> got to love walleye, looks good from here!


Thanks for the like.


SecondHandSmoker said:


> Fish looks good to me.
> But that "air fryer"  looks like on of those old Nu Wave ovens.


It does look like a Nu Wave, but Big Boss is all it says on it.
Thanks for the like.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Aug 18, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> It does look like a Nu Wave, but Big Boss is all it says on it.



I think there were several outfits that were making that style of oven for a few years.
My MIL bought one several years ago and never used it.  So, she gave it to me and my wife.
We used it a couple of times before rehoming it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 18, 2019)

Looks Great from here.
Fish is Great from an Air Fryer.
I saw those years ago, but never pulled the trigger.
The newer one (Like Al has) would be great for you, if you don't like that one. It doesn't take up much room.
Or if you have an old toaster oven you're thinking of getting rid of, One like my "360" takes up about the same amount of room.

Bear


----------



## bradger (Aug 18, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Can't really rotate trays. One has permanent extension legs on it to raise. Would have to rotate food
> from tray to tray. Would be PITA
> 
> Thanks for the like.
> ...


i figured that might be the case.


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 21, 2019)

Gave the Big Boss another test did up a couple chickens, thighs, drums, and wings ( wings had to be a 2nd batch). 
Sprayed lightly with Olive oil, coated Italian bread crumbs/flour and did the SPOG









Did have to flip pieces and switch from rack to rack. Control says 375° / 35 mins. Bumped it up to 50 mins to get all crispy.





Wings had to be separate but they were good to go 25 mins.





Tossed the potatoes wedges in from the other night, and some garden fresh spinach, chow down. Kinda like this thing so far for a ( free-be).


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 21, 2019)

Looks good Winter .
I have the original " nu-wav " type oven That was called the Flavor wave made by Thanes  . Makes good chicken thighs and better than good wings . Nice work on giving it a chance .


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 22, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Gave the Big Boss another test did up a couple chickens, thighs, drums, and wings ( wings had to be a 2nd batch).
> Sprayed lightly with Olive oil, coated Italian bread crumbs/flour and did the SPOG




Looks Mighty Tasty from here!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## drdon (Aug 22, 2019)

Looks like you got it dialed in. Good job.
Don


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 22, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Looks good Winter .
> I have the original " nu-wav " type oven That was called the Flavor wave made by Thanes  . Makes good chicken thighs and better than good wings . Nice work on giving it a chance .


Thanks for the like Chop...


Bearcarver said:


> Looks Mighty Tasty from here!!
> Thanks for the like Bear...
> Bear





drdon said:


> Looks like you got it dialed in. Good job.
> Don


Thanks for the like Don...


----------

